# What do you prefer?



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Which do you prefer, and why?

Two wheeled or four wheeled vehicle?

Leather or synthetic harness?

Breatplate vs. collar type?

Single vs. teams?

Bit or no bit?

Just curious. I will think of some others later.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

you should make it a poll :wink:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I never actually made it as far as training and actual goat to pull a cart(never had enough time) but I did do a lot of research on the subject.

1. Four-wheeled: The reasoning behind 4-wheel carts is that all the weight of the cart is perfectly balanced on four wheels, with two wheeled carts, if the weight of the cart isn't balanced on two wheels, then the goat has to keep the rest of the balance plus pull the cart. That can be hard on the goat.

2. Personal preference: Synthetic will more than likely last you longer unless you can find somebody to make you a really nice leather harness. Synthetic is also a little more weather resistant.

3. Again, personal preference. It all depends upon how it fits on the goat. Breastplates you have to make sure you are putting on the right place in the front so you don't put pressure on the goat's windpipe. Collar harnesses you have to make sure you aren't putting to much pressure on the wrong part of the shoulders.

4. personal preference(I'm not much help here, lol)

5. I prefer the bit because I feel you have a little bit better overall control of the animal.


----------

